# looking for high pressure sodium watt fixture or lamp



## gavo (Aug 16, 2016)

I see I can buy 500 watt or 1000 watt hps bulbs but i can't find where to buy a lamp to fit the bulb or a fixture. If anyone has any ideas that be great xeon bulbs do not have the warmer temperature of color which I need.


----------



## KXA (Aug 22, 2016)

gavo said:


> I see I can buy 500 watt or 1000 watt hps bulbs but i can't find where to buy a lamp to fit the bulb or a fixture. If anyone has any ideas that be great xeon bulbs do not have the warmer temperature of color which I need.



HPS production has dropped due to low demand (due to LED), and the quality of new product today is no where near what it was 20+ years ago.

Look up these guys: Rainier Lighting in Lakewood, WA 
Phone: (253) 581-8180 or 1-800-782-2922
http://www.rainiersupply.com/

They have all kinds of surplus HID (HPS and MH) fixtures.


----------

